# the next exotic mammal



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

Fennec fox, meerkats, kinkajous, coatamundis, egyptian fruit bats, striped skunks, african pygmy hedgehogs, sugar gliders, wallabies, marmosets and for a few years a siberian lynx while a friend went through building of its encloseure...what to keep next?? Does anybody know of any large or interesting species that are relatively easy to get ahold of in the pet trade, I was thinking of getting ahold of something maybe a little more challenging in regards to keeping but I need some inspiration. Space, money, expirience, liscences really arent a problem. Any ideas welcome.


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

so you have had all of the above??????????


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Civet, prairie dogs, corsac foxes, exotic squirrels... ?

Don't really know whats available, i don't tend look or else i feel bad i can't have them :lol2:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

A racoon?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh i forgot, possums :whistling2:


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

binturong or tamandua?


----------



## moloch gibbon (Aug 12, 2008)

African Bull Elephant?:lol2:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

f:censor: it why not get a blue whale.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

serval?


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Cape Genet or Ring-Tailed Cat.

Jules


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

Now I have been looking into a binturong or corsac fox but throughout every contact cannot seem to find them I have a mate who says that he can get ahold of several DWA species which doesnt concern me, I live in a farm house where I already have highland cattle and a few empty acres of land I'm quite liking the idea of getting something large I have been offered a Brazilian tapir also some big cats, (cheetah, cougar bengal tiger) although the tiger does not appeal to me. Its one hell of a long shot but has anybody kept any of these before? I have experience with a siberian lynx but both the cougar and cheetah are larger, I have had experience with hooved animals when the farm was inhabited by horses and beef cattle but a tapir is needless to say a tad different. Your thoughts please..:2thumb:


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

i have two forum-buddies, one keeps a tiger, the other a cougar. i'll pm you another forum about exotic cats, dunno if i'm allowed link to other forums on here.


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks that would be great!!


----------

